# Ram power snares?



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

does anyone use them? i was thinking of picking up a few as they are the only legal way to snare coyotes in saskatchewan.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

They never impressed me much. The only thing they do different from a normal snare lock is they close the loop a little more on the then relaxed muscles in the critters neck after the target is unconscious.

But---if you gotta use them there, you don't have much choice.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

we might be talking about two different things, these are what im looking at
http://www.ramconnection.com/page2.html


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Were talk'in the same critter.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

where I went bear hunting in the spring ( SK) the owner snares wolf in the winter. He did well with them. When that spring snaps open that animal is dead.

I however have never used them and am only relying on info from Olie. He showed me pics of one set, He had four dead wolf laying about.

Kinda wish we could use them here on coyotes. They would expire quickly. But we are not allowed to use kill snares here.

I see they are 24.00 each or 140.00 a dozen.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i think i might pick a few up and try them


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> i think i might pick a few up and try them


Where do you put your orders in ?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

wholesale sports, cabelas, halfords, to name a few


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You might want to look at F&T prices.


----------

